# Let's confess our disgusting perversions



## JohanCruyff (May 6, 2014)

I'll start confessing mines.

In spite of the huge efforts made by the Research And Development Departments of most companies belonging to the Photographic Industry, aiming to offer us better products,

1) First of all, I don't dislike lens flare. I must be a true fetishist in this field, because I like the "flare effect" seen in digital cartoon movies (e.g. Pixar's "Up").
2) I don't dislike vignetting. I could be defined a moderate pervert with respect to vignetting, because I don't add it deliberately to pictures.
3) I don't dislike a reasonable amount of noise in pictures. Again, I don't add it where there's no OOC noise and I don't underexpose my pictures in order to get the maximum possible noise, so I guess my therapy shouldn't be so extreme.

And what about you, my fellow friends from CanonRumors? Are you shameless enough to confess that sometimes you like something that's not technically perfect?


----------



## Sporgon (May 6, 2014)

Art, including photography, has never been defined by technical perfection. Art worth viewing is always a manipulation of reality, whether by great or small amounts. 

Skilful exploitation in the limitations of the medium often add to a picture. Are 'Casablanca' or 'The Adventures of Robin Hood' less of a movie to watch than say 'Avatar' ? It's the same with still photography, that's why the odd Missionary who visits CR to save us from our dark Canon ways and embrace the holy light of Exmor are so annoying. 

I see you are using the original 5D. That camera tends to be a little more 'abrupt' and 'harsh' in it's tonal changes, but that can be used to create a signature picture that is not necessarily worse than the latest tech sensors. 

I'm attaching a picture where I decided to leave the lens flare in and darkened the shadows on the cliffs. I think the picture is better for it.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 6, 2014)

JohanCruyff said:


> 1) lens flare.
> 2) vignetting.
> 3) noise in pictures.



There is nothing intrinsically wrong with any of these... as long as they are done deliberately. I may personally not like one or more of these, but if the photographer intentionally included these in their photograph, I can respect that. That is artistic expression. 

What is important is not accidently including any of these in the photograph. That's not artistic expression, that's just poor technique. A huge difference.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 8, 2014)

I must confess some unforgivable perversion: 
I also appreciate lens flare, since it appears in the place I chose. 
I like to imitate film fuji, and add granulation PP (only in black and white photos). 
I have the chutzpah to do "burn" and "dodge" tool to let the sky and clouds the way I want them to be. 
I have preguça when changing lenses in the field, and do an entire session with a single lens I picked earlier in the day.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 10, 2014)

Watch this video of the Brazilian band Skank. It was made with vintage lenses, specifically chosen to create flare and colorful halos. Also appears an amazing triangular bokeh, which makes me assume that the lens had only three blades diaphragm.

http://youtu.be/PL53fH-x0rw


----------



## sanj (May 10, 2014)

I log on to Mr. Rockwell site at least twice a month.

I like noise free images to begin with. I may add noise later but I prefer noiseless images at 3200

I like fat heavy lenses on my 1dc. 

I like small lenses on my Fuji

I tend to crush blacks more than others.

I spend too much time on CR

I sell most of my equipment when I know for sure a new version is being launched.


----------



## wsmith96 (May 23, 2014)

1. I've shot my rebel at ISO 1600 and find it's usually fine, 3200 isn't that bad either

2. I spend too much time on CR - most of it learning

3. I don't mind moderate image noise - it can give a picture character

4. I'm an equipment horder. Not sure why I still have some of the lenses I do (70-300IS USM, 18-55IS).

5. Of all of the photography genre's I've tried - I like sports the best

6. I'm working on flash photography because I used to run from it like the plague

7. I terrorize my family as I practice flash/portrait photography

8. I enjoy it when my rebel photographs are better than my better equipped friends' photographs (which is becoming the norm thanks to this site and the support from this community)

9. I can window shop on the BH and Adorama websites for hours and after convincing myself on a purchase, can talk myself out of it. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## NancyP (May 23, 2014)

For many shots, I LIKE the monster spherical aberration of my vintage AIS Nikkor 50mm f/1.2. I have been tempted by the neo-Petzval lenses recently released. I am not 100% Imagist and I am not 100% f/64-ist - it is fun to try both approaches.


----------



## Policar (May 23, 2014)

JohanCruyff said:


> I'll start confessing mines.
> 
> In spite of the huge efforts made by the Research And Development Departments of most companies belonging to the Photographic Industry, aiming to offer us better products,
> 
> ...



I heard JJ Abrams likes lens flares.... Read the Kaminski document to get an idea of someone who loves weird grain (shooting 800T stock outdoors instead of 50D, for instance) and of course he destroyed Panavision's lenses and set the gate weave off to get the Saving Private Ryan look. I forget who it was that baked film stock in the oven.

Lots of large format shooters use old lenses for a soft look. Technical perfection has its place but is very boring. The shift from a focus on "look" (the old 135mm f2 AIS Nikon is optically poor but has amazing bokeh) to a focus on how well something performs on charts belies a trend in photography... No one cares about composition/subject/art anymore and now we are just getting people trying to shoot banal stuff with sharp corners... so boring.


----------



## Khufu (May 23, 2014)

ooh, this is fun, some great replies here! I'll type and see what comes to mind 

1) Even if money were no object, my film camera of choice is an EOS 300X... which I've painted with a reubbery, black paint and LOVE! (great AF, works with all my EF lenses, modern features; bracketing, metering, multi-exposures etc)
2) I shoot film from "Poundland" and hoard it, scared that they'll one day run out! (AGFA ISO 200 stuff, very vivid colours! @ £1 for 36 Exposures)
3) The best place I've found for prints in England and Scotland is an ASDA Store (Walmart) that's just down the road - this particular store has monstrous AGFA printers, like small military tanks - therefore awesome, right?!
4) I LOVE the tiny viewfinder on my 100D/SL1 - I feel it prompts me to consider the "gestalt", the composition from a thumbnail like perspective, not unlike a good graphic designer prepping stamp-sized compositions.
5) I sometimes DISLIKE the larger viewfinder of my 5D3, wishing I could zoom out for the above stated "gestaltness" 
6) I feel I've had GREAT success with ND Grad filters that cost peanuts offa' eBay - They're actually Grey but I love the results, both with the AGFA film and digital, with the likes of the underrated Tamron 17-35mm f/2.8-4
7) I bought a 70D and kept it in mint condition, now to sell on as new, knowing it's unnecessary and I'm happier shooting my 5D3 and just having a choice of a 2x Extender (with 5D3 ISO capabilities) and a 100D/SL1 in my bag, as like a high-pixel-density pre-cropped digital back, if I need it... eff-yoo, unnecessary 70D!
8) I believe the 400mm f/5.6 is freaking AWESOME!! The best camera is the one with you, as is the best lens, and this thing, in it's case, is like a third of a small/standard backpack and little more weight than carrying a drink bottle, IQ is amazing, IQ is amazing despite naysayers and IQ is amazing. Coupled with this generation's FF sensors' low light capabilities this thing's ace!
9) For size, weight, IQ, price... I believe Tamron's lesser known 55-200mm lens is a gem and don't really understand how it's managed to go so unnoticed..
10) I don't really shoot with flash much, but for around £8 on eBay you get these wee bounce flashes which produce amazing results that complement fast primes with a bit of ISO push no problem... This is my favourite flash unit on the planet 

I could totally keep going, apologies for hogging the thread 
Loving everyone else's contributions and totally agree with the lens flare/vignette appreciation


----------



## ecka (May 23, 2014)

0. I'm sure these are disgusting perversions for many, but I don't agree with you ;D
1. I like some Sigma lenses better, than equivalent Canon ones.
2. My camera is worth more than all my lenses combined at the moment.
3. I never use UV filters.
4. I prefer 50/1.8II on FF over 35L on a Rebel.
5. I always use LiveView for landscapes.
6. I crop a lot.
7. I only use center point for focusing.
8. For me, photography is a "capture-the-moment technology", not art.


----------



## fugu82 (May 23, 2014)

I buy camera bags obsessively. I am the Imelda Marcos of camera bags. Each new one will absolutely, for sure, solve all the issues I had with the previous one. I have to hide the old ones from my husband in bins the basement.


----------



## jdramirez (May 23, 2014)

My perversion is boobs. 

But on the photo landscape, I enjoy selling gear more than I do buying and using gear. 

Now I do buy gear at below market pricing and I sell it at above what I paid for it... but still.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (May 23, 2014)

My perversions are not appropriate to mention in this august forum... but you can visit my (NSFW) website if you want to know more.

I just hope Canon doesn't find out what I do with their cameras and cut me off.


----------



## zim (May 23, 2014)

I still like film









sorry








and boobs


----------



## Dylan777 (May 23, 2014)

ecka said:


> 0. I'm sure these are disgusting perversions for many, but I don't agree with you ;D
> 1. I like some Sigma lenses better, than equivalent Canon ones.
> 2. My camera is worth more than all my lenses combined at the moment.
> 3. I never use UV filters.
> ...



#2 - As long as you enjoy the IQ, there is nothing wrong with that

#7 - Dam 6D 

#8 - same here. there is no rule of third in my photos. I don't use DOF button before pushing shutter. I like to shoot wide open, unless, I really want to have background included. These are just tools to capture what I want and when I want to


----------



## ecka (May 24, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > 0. I'm sure these are disgusting perversions for many, but I don't agree with you ;D
> ...



#2 - Oh, I would buy more and better glass if I could . Thank you for your kind support.
#7 - I used the center point when I had 7D as well. There is a paradox here. If I shoot with a nice FF camera (like 6D  ) with a cheap and sharp prime lens while only using center AF point without recomposing and getting the right framing by cropping, then I would still get a cheaper, smaller and nicer system than something like m4/3.
I think that 6D AF system would have been better with only 3 "super-points".


----------



## jwilbern (May 24, 2014)

When I turn on my computer the first thing I check is Canon Rumors, and the second is my Flickr stats.


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 24, 2014)

I have discovered old MF lenses and am loving them!


----------



## pdirestajr (May 24, 2014)

I think the Pentax K-01 is a brilliant camera that was ahead of it's time. I actually own 2 of them now (bought when they were on serious clearance)! I love using old pentax SMC film lenses on them.


----------



## pdirestajr (May 24, 2014)

Oh, and I've never micro adjusted a lens' AF, and all my shots are in focus


----------



## poias (May 24, 2014)

I like to sniff panti... oh wait

You mean photography related perversions. In that case, I regularly check Ken Rockwell's site.


----------



## chromophore (May 24, 2014)

poias said:


> I like to sniff panti... oh wait
> 
> You mean photography related perversions. In that case, *I regularly check Ken Rockwell's site.*



Oh, that's bad. You've been a VERY bad boy.


----------



## NancyP (May 25, 2014)

Hey, my 400mm f/5.6L is NOT a perversion. We need to hear from the catadioptric mirror lens users who like DONUT shaped bokeh. 

My current perversion, film-wise, is learning to shoot 4 x 5 black and white film. The view camera is a miniature monorail ToHo with all the movements (not ToYo) and the lens is a diminutive Fujinon 150mm f/6.3 - 3# for the camera, 0.2# for the lens and lesnboard, 0.2# for the film holder, and naturally, 3# for the tripod and head. The kit, not counting tripod and head, weighs a few ounces less than my 60D and 400mm f/5.6L birding kit. My OTHER film perversion is finding somewhere isolated so I don't have people asking questions about the view camera.

When I compare myself to the old-timers at the largeformatphotography.info forum, expecially the build-your-own-camera, 8" x 10" and larger format users, and alt-process (wet-plate, etc) practitioners, I seem to be rather vanilla.


----------



## DanThePhotoMan (May 25, 2014)

I have shot multiple photo shoots and weddings with 95% of the pictures taken solely on the 50mm f/1.4.


----------



## yorgasor (May 26, 2014)

I like to shoot old Nikon AIS glass on my Canon bodies. Does it get more perverted than that?


----------



## Zv (May 26, 2014)

It's perverse how many times a day I check this forum and now I am looking at other peoples perversions! 

And when I'm not on CR forum I'm drooling over gear or dreaming about what gear I don't need. 

Everytime I look at a clock it's taunting me - 10:22am, 16:35pm, 17:40pm ... Damn it I'm missing golden hour!! 

I get very anxious when I'm "wasting good light" and get annoyed at people who get in my way of shooting it! (Which is ALWAYS during work!) damn you work! I have things to shoot! 

The most exciting thing to look forward to next month are the reviews for the 16-35 f/4L. (And my girlfriend's birthday but whatever!) 

And today, I ... I ... I watched a Jared Polin video! Forgive me for I have sinned!! Fro DOES NOT KNOW photo!!!


----------



## Hillsilly (May 26, 2014)

My camera (1Ds Mkii) was made in 2005. I don't think IQ at low ISOs has improved much since then and have never considered upgrading.

I also have a filter fetish. I've got over 50 at home. But I only ever use three or four.



And boobs.


----------



## jdramirez (May 26, 2014)

Hillsilly said:


> My camera (1Ds Mkii) was made in 2005. I don't think IQ at low ISOs has improved much since then and have never considered upgrading.
> 
> I also have a filter fetish. I've got over 50 at home. But I only ever use three or four.
> 
> ...



I was trying to figure out how I could bring my slr into a strip club the other day... and my conclusion is that I need a wider aperture lens which I didn't bring.


----------



## ecka (May 26, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> I like to shoot old Nikon AIS glass on my Canon bodies. Does it get more perverted than that?



Yes, try using Pentax strap and Sony camera bag .


----------



## dstppy (Jun 9, 2014)

I use primes. That's not a perversion . . . but I have Middle-Aged-Male-Syndrome . . . so:
I have to tell you how much better they are.
I know you're not seriously considering them, so I make sure you REALLY know.
Seriously, you should use primes.

WHY ARE YOU NOT ORDERING A 200mm f/2.8L RIGHT NOW?!?!?!?


----------



## Grumbaki (Jun 10, 2014)

TLR & lingerie.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jun 17, 2014)

I like blur and impressionism. I don't think anybody understood I actually meant to take these shots: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21272.0

And nice legs.

But I don't think either of these is perverted.


----------

